# Yet another annoying newbie...



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* ArtemisImposter. Have fun here.


----------



## CB160 (Jun 6, 2010)

An entertaining and educational place to hang out...welcome from another newbie....Have fun....


----------



## ~Zombie Hunter~ (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome! :nixon::cheers:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## DustinA (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm new too!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT!
:wav:


----------

